# Adorable PUPPY Needs a Lift... GA to IN



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

aww what a sweetie.... i hope someone can get her to her home. keep us updated Jenna.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She looks so cute... and has been through so much!


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

Is Maryland on the way? probably not..otherwise I'd be willing to help


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Let me do a mapquest and see what the best route is...  I'm not really at all sure... 

OK here! Here's the general route, I am sure it could be revised!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

You know it seems part of this could even be combined with the TN puppy...


----------



## deeogee1 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi to everyone here:wave: I'm new to this board, but AquaClaraCanines told me how awesome you guys are when some help is needed and I see she was so right!
I'm Val's mom to be, if I can ever get her out of GA. She's been at the vet's there since 2/15. I talk with people from the hospital daily and they all just love her. I fear if she stays much longer, they won't let her leave:uhoh:

And I'm sending a big THANK YOU to AquaClaraCanines for posting Val here and urging me to join. I'm always ready to help out around Indy if I can.


----------



## gotgoldens (Mar 2, 2007)

HEY!!!! I live in Winder, Ga I want to help!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Cool! Our first volunteer!


----------



## deeogee1 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi gotgoldens,
Val is at Four Paws Hospital in Statham. If you're going by there, stop in and give her some loving for me please.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Awesome!!! GotGoldens, how far can you go?


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

gotgoldens said:


> HEY!!!! I live in Winder, Ga I want to help!!


You will be going from Winder to where, gotgoldens????


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Deeogee*

Deeogee-Joanne:

You're adopting Val! She is gorgeous!!!

Joanne:

Jeanne Prine uses a paid transporter named Dick in GA. I think he only charges $75 and I think he'd go to Indy.

I am going to find his number and send to you just in case this transport doesn't get arranged.

The people on this forum are AWESOME!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

deeogee1 said:


> Hi to everyone here:wave: I'm new to this board, but AquaClaraCanines told me how awesome you guys are when some help is needed and I see she was so right!
> I'm Val's mom to be, if I can ever get her out of GA. She's been at the vet's there since 2/15. I talk with people from the hospital daily and they all just love her. I fear if she stays much longer, they won't let her leave:uhoh:
> 
> And I'm sending a big THANK YOU to AquaClaraCanines for posting Val here and urging me to join. I'm always ready to help out around Indy if I can.


 
Hey you :wavey: Good to see you!!!

Oh Joanne  that's awesome, and what a doll she is!!!! Congrats  She's gonna be one lucky gal


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm in Ohio I can do some of the transport, daughter is in Lima very close to IN border, she could pick up a leg too





















 


It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal*


*







*


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

hey all, we are going to Gatlinburg, TN next week & would be happy to bring her back with us if you want to wait that long. We live only minutes away from Louisville, KY. she could spend the night with us here & then I could take her on to Indy (only 90 min. from here) I could have her to Indy on 3/15. I know it's a long time to wait, but we'd be happy to help!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

WOW!!! This is great!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Have we heard back fronm GotGoldens about how far she can go on the first leg?


----------



## deeogee1 (Mar 1, 2008)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> hey all, we are going to Gatlinburg, TN next week & would be happy to bring her back with us if you want to wait that long. We live only minutes away from Louisville, KY. she could spend the night with us here & then I could take her on to Indy (only 90 min. from here) I could have her to Indy on 3/15. I know it's a long time to wait, but we'd be happy to help!


Thank you--that's a very generous offer...........I'm not sure I can wait that long to get hold of that little bundle though. Those big blue eyes are just screaming at me "Bring me home, mom"


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I could get her from Atlanta to Gatlinburg!!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

deeogee1 said:


> Thank you--that's a very generous offer...........I'm not sure I can wait that long to get hold of that little bundle though. Those big blue eyes are just screaming at me "Bring me home, mom"


i can't imagine waiting as long as you have! either way let me know...I have most days free & can do Louisville to Indy if someone gets her there before our trip!


----------



## gotgoldens (Mar 2, 2007)

Sorry, I'm just now getting back. I know everyone is anxious to get this going. The animal hospital where The pup is at is where I take two of my boys. Its just a few miles. Anyway. I could get the Pup to Gatlinburg. Just let me know the day. I will certainly drop by and give him or her a big hug. Just let me know the details.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

that sound great to me, it's up to the owner if she can stand the wait! we are leaving Pigeon Forge/Gatlinburg on Friday 3/14 probably before noon. Just let me know!


----------



## gotgoldens (Mar 2, 2007)

That sounds good to me.


----------



## deeogee1 (Mar 1, 2008)

gotgoldens said:


> Sorry, I'm just now getting back. I know everyone is anxious to get this going. The animal hospital where The pup is at is where I take two of my boys. Its just a few miles. Anyway. I could get the Pup to Gatlinburg. Just let me know the day. I will certainly drop by and give him or her a big hug. Just let me know the details.


So you know everyone there--I feel like I know Tamara since she's usually who I talk to when I call. I know she's in really good hands there.
BTW-Tamara was calling her Fergie before I had decided on Val...so she goes by Fergie there-LOL.


----------



## deeogee1 (Mar 1, 2008)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> that sound great to me, it's up to the owner if she can stand the wait! we are leaving Pigeon Forge/Gatlinburg on Friday 3/14 probably before noon. Just let me know!


Thank you again for the offer. I just don't want her to have to stay in a cage for 2 more weeks. I'm checking a few leads on paid transporters.

I'm also ready to drive a distance myself to get her, but it's @ 9 hrs to Atlanta, which is a bit too much. If there's anyone along the way between
Atlanta and maybe Nashville,TN........I think could get a friend to take a drive with me to Nashville.


----------



## gotgoldens (Mar 2, 2007)

I could still get her to Tennessee this week. I'm not sure about Nashville though.


----------



## deeogee1 (Mar 1, 2008)

gotgoldens said:


> I could still get her to Tennessee this week. I'm not sure about Nashville though.


Oh no--I didn't mean 1 person making that trip. It was 2 hrs just to Chatanooga and 2 more to Nashville.
I was just reading the TN puppy thread, and there aren't any TN drivers.
On to Plan B--whatever that is! LOL


----------



## gotgoldens (Mar 2, 2007)

well whatever the plan i will still help in any way I can.:


----------



## deeogee1 (Mar 1, 2008)

Thank you!! I'll make some calls and hopefully will know more later today.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

any updates?


----------



## deeogee1 (Mar 1, 2008)

No updates--my last 2 suggested transporters don't go to the areas needed here.
I found a GA to KY transport that would be perfect, but as of now still need drivers for the TN legs--which was the problem last weekend:doh:


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Im in Terre Haute, so I might be able to do the last leg? When is this happening?


----------



## deeogee1 (Mar 1, 2008)

deleted message


----------



## deeogee1 (Mar 1, 2008)

*Hooray!!*

Val will be here on Sat. The third attempt at volunteer transport has FILLED!!! I can't wait to have her home.
Thank you to everyone for caring about her.


----------



## goldenmomof3 (Feb 15, 2006)

OK, if I remember right, isn't Rick on a journey down to GA this week? Won't he be heading back up that way? RICK, ARE YOU OUT THERE? It is worth trying to contact him via PM!!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Someone is coming to GA and hasn't PMed me???? Hmmmmm


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Val is home with Joanne in Indy!!*

Val is home with Joanne in Indy!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Yay! So the transport finally fell into place? Wonderful news for Val, who is a cute little girl. Congratulations, Joanne!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

That is great news!!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awwwwwwww  Woooooooooooooohooooooooo Joanne & Val!!!! So happy for you guys  Congrats!!!!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Three lousy pictures? Is that ALL?


----------



## deeogee1 (Mar 1, 2008)

Carraig said:


> Three lousy pictures? Is that ALL?


*Hey--it's hard to take pictures when you have your arms wrapped around her:*


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

What a pretty girl. We'll need more than that though.


----------



## deeogee1 (Mar 1, 2008)

Carraig said:


> What a pretty girl. We'll need more than that though.


Thank you!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

She's beautiful JoAnne! Congrats!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

She's adorable!


----------



## deeogee1 (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks all for the compliments


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

She's just too cute!


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

awwww! i'm so glad everything worked out!! she's beautiful!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joanne*

:appl::appl::You_Rock_Joanne:

I just love the two above of Val all curled up.

She is JUST PRECIOUS!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

She is too cute, great job guys


----------

